# Chester parking overnight?



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Are the two parking places in Chester still welcoming and available as I understand a good place to stop and get a train into Liverpool.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Little Rodee was available about 3 months ago as shown in the photo


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Roodee still OK but it's a bit of a hike to the railway station from there. Chester (Boughton) Park and Ride is also still OK but, again, a long walk to the station.

I live just outside Chester. Will put my thinking cap on!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Frodsham*

How about Frodsham, (just along the M56)it's not far away and has a railway station and is a nice little town.
I am sure that you could find somewhere there.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I'd use the Boughton P & R, bus into town, then walk up City Road.

The little Roodee has had reported problems of leaving vehicles too long.

There's nowhere close to the station, I can think of & I live in Hoole.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks so far for the info. I will do a bit more research and find a CL near a train station or bus route to get into Liverpool. It has always been a place I would like to visit.

Alan


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

If you don't need to go to Chester have you thought about the north side of Liverpool.
You can park (free near the Marina in Crosby and then catch a bus or train to Liverpool from there.
Not sure how far it is to walk to the station though.
Alan


----------

